# Photoscape Collage Help



## crystalclear (Sep 16, 2010)

I downloaded the program Photoscape and I really like it. I am having a problem though. WHen I make a collage with this program ( under the page option) and I go to print it, it cuts half of the picture off. How do I print a collage and have it show the whole thing. I am trying to print 4x6's and 8x10's of it. 


I am using Nations Photo Lab printer.


----------

